# Help identifying artist/year



## Kev4022 (Mar 1, 2016)

Good Evening,

My family and I are currently trying to identify who painted the attached painting. It was recently discovered in a dead relatives attic and has caused a fair bit of bother as the reverse bears the Turner name!

Our painting is remarkably similar to one done by a Mr Henry Gastineau of the Llanelltyd Church in Wales, England 1830 (2nd pic attached).

Does anyone know this piece?

Thanks in advance for any help!

Regards

Kevin


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

This is the Llanelltyd Church, near Dolgellau, Merionethshire


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

You know what, to find out who painted this would be hard work for me as at this min I'm being so creative lol so I'll explain HOW to do it your self
1. open the image in paint or other editor
2. crop your hands out of the pic, leaving JUST the artwork
3. upload it HERE
4. copy & paste the link from imageshack HERE (it will tell you exactly WHO painted it)
x


----------



## Kev4022 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you for the tip, unfortunately though the result was nothing found :unhappy:


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hmm might I suggest this place: https://www.valuemystuff.com/us/categories/paintings
It seems legit and it might help you out.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I took the time to do the ABOVE and I found it, I know the artist but you need to take the time to follow the steps, it's a rare painting and probably worth a lot of money.
I'm out.


----------



## Kev4022 (Mar 1, 2016)

meli said:


> I took the time to do the ABOVE and I found it, I know the artist but you need to take the time to follow the steps, it's a rare painting and probably worth a lot of money.
> I'm out.


I have no idea what I'm doing wrong as I repeatedly get '0 Results'


----------



## Kev4022 (Mar 1, 2016)

Apologies for the bump but i'm rapidly going bald searching for this artist, is there anyone who can help?

I've tried the above suggestion of an image search at least 40 times cropping adding filters etc with abosolutely no joy.

What I do know is that the Turner name on the reverse is misleading, in fact I'm not trusting anything written on the back mainly because the written location and actual location are 48 miles apart, surely the artist would've known where he/she was???


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

meli said:


> I took the time to do the ABOVE and I found it, I know the artist but you need to take the time to follow the steps, it's a rare painting and probably worth a lot of money.
> I'm out.


I find that to be an odd response meli. I'm out?? I just don't understand.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@dickhutchings I think she means "I'm done" :laugh:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

leighann said:


> @dickhutchings I think she means "I'm done" :laugh:


Roger that* Over* :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes but I can't imagine why. Is this a stolen painting maybe?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

If meli has the info, I cannot understand why not share it? lain:

FanKi is good at finding this stuff but he seems to have gone absent. He has no problem with helping.


----------



## Kev4022 (Mar 1, 2016)

I hope it's not a stolen painting! It's been sat in my step mothers' parents house since at least the 1960s when her father passed away.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

meli said:


> I took the time to do the ABOVE and I found it, I *DON'T* know the artist but you need to take the time to follow the steps, it's a rare painting and probably worth a lot of money.
> I'm out.


I've skewed the painting and done a reverse image search with no avail, which is why I think it's worth a lot of money because its no where to be found online.
if I could help more I would I'll keep hunting - Over :smile:


----------



## Kev4022 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you Meli


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

this might help...


----------



## Kev4022 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you...again! 

I'm sure the reverse reads 'The Pass of Llanberis, Wales' which is strange because thats 48 miles away from the actual church in the painting. 

I've also been trying to compare ours to the Henry Gastineau version (1830), the trees in ours look younger plus ours has that extra treep stump on the right. Do you think this could suggest ours was painted before?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

no, because who ever painted it dated it 1863


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry @meli, I misunderstood I thought you _had_ the info already.


----------



## Kev4022 (Mar 1, 2016)

meli said:


> no, because who ever painted it dated it 1863


Surely though the artist woldn't have titled it 'The Pass of Llanberis' 48 miles away from the actual church?

That leads me to believe the reverse was written sometime after possibly at an auction by someone who didn't know the location.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Sorry @meli, I misunderstood I thought you _had_ the info already.


I wish I did! things like this play on my mind :biggrin:


----------

